# Piano Collection



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Not to sound pushy or anything, but if you haven't enjoyed the Final Fantasy X and X-2 piano collections, you really are missing out. Such beautiful soundtracks. They really do take me to another world. I have to say, I think X and X-2 has the best Piano Collections soundtracks....but then again, X is my favorite so perhaps I am biased.

(I think X-2 may actually be a bit better tbh.)





Final Fantasy X





Final Fantasy X-2


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I've never played Final Fantasy, but the music for those games is usually gorgeous 

I think the same composer of those scores wrote the music for the Kingdom Hearts series? Another great soundtrack in video games


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I have a live album of Final Fantasy music fully orchestrated in concert. It's incredible.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Sonata said:


> I have a live album of Final Fantasy music fully orchestrated in concert. It's incredible.


That would have been an incredible show. I would love to see something like that in person.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I will say the remastered soundtracks are really good as well.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I tried listening to a synth-orchestrated version of Cid's theme. Call me a weirdo but I prefer the original with the crappy MIDI sounds.

But then again it was synth-orchestrated, not real-orchestrated. There's no real orchestral version of that at all, it seems?!


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Dim7 said:


> I tried listening to a synth-orchestrated version of Cid's theme. Call me a weirdo but I prefer the original with the crappy MIDI sounds.
> 
> But then again it was synth-orchestrated, not real-orchestrated. There's no real orchestral version of that at all, it seems?!


Cid from 7 I assume? If so, I can say I am pretty sure they will make an orchestral version with the new remake. Whenever that may come out.


----------

